# Critérium du Dauphiné 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 281648​
With the Tour de France only a month away, the eight day Critérium du Dauphiné stage race will be watched eagerly by the pundits and race fans alike as they attempt to read the tea leaves and predict who will be coming to the Tour de France in form and what thier roles in the great drama may be.

While the single ITT (stage 4) and the sprints (stages 3 and 6) will have fairly predictable outcomes, it is the climbing stages that will be watched with the most intensity - these will begin to clarify the muddy waters and reveal who is in form and who needs to get thier training kicked up a notch if they are to hold out any hopes of a podium, top-ten, stage win or a even a jersey at the Tour de France. 

Critérium Du Dauphiné 2013: Preview | Cyclingnews.com

*Startlists:*
2013 Critérium Du Dauphiné Start List | Cyclingnews.com

Startlist Critrium du Dauphin 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

*The Stages:*
Stage 1 - June 2: Champéry 121 km
Stage 2 - June 3: Châtel - Oyonnax 191 km
Stage 3 - June 4: Ambérieu-en-Bugey - Tarare 167 km
Stage 4 - June 5: (ITT) Villars-les-Dombes - Parc des Oiseaux 32.5 km
Stage 5 - June 6: Grésy-sur-Aix - Valmorel 139 km
Stage 6 - June 7: La Léchère - Grenoble 143 km
Stage 7 - June 8: Le Pont-de-Claix - Superdévoluy 187.5 km
Stage 8 - June 9: Sisteron - Risoul 155.5 km

*Official Web-site (English Version):*
Critérium du Dauphiné - 2013

*The Map:*
View attachment 281649​
*Information and Press:*
California Results Earn Dennis A Start At Critérium Du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com

Ten Dam Spearheads Blanco Line-up For Critérium Du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com

Voeckler And Rolland To Test Condition At Critérium Du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com

Contador: If My Legs Feel Good, I'm Not Scared Of Froome Or Wiggins | Cyclingnews.com

Sanchez Looks To Make Amends At Critérium Du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com

Cunego Chases Stage Win At Critérium Du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com

BMC To Focus On Stage Wins At Critérium Du Dauphiné | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*El Pistolero throws down the Gauntlet*

Contador: If My Legs Feel Good, I'm Not Scared Of Froome Or Wiggins | Cyclingnews.com

Conti: I ain't 'fraid of nobody!

Lock-and-Load

I like that spirit - Andy could do with a bit of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice! Im actually a little excited for this one.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Only _two_ recaps on NBCSports. Thanks for nothing Comcast. I think my contract expires this month - DirectTV here I come!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

AJL said:


> Only _two_ recaps on NBCSports. Thanks for nothing Comcast. I think my contract expires this month - DirectTV here I come!


Pffft you're surprised?

Eurosport streaming FTW.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

AJL said:


> Only _two_ recaps on NBCSports. Thanks for nothing Comcast. I think my contract expires this month - DirectTV here I come!


Strange. I have hour recaps of every stage except stage 1 showing on my NBC Sports channel.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

bballr4567 said:


> Strange. I have hour recaps of every stage except stage 1 showing on my NBC Sports channel.


Yes, they just showed up on my TiVo to do list. I was going on the schedule listed on NBCSports.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Watched Stage 1 last night on NBC Sports great coverage, looking forward to it all week.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

768Q said:


> Watched Stage 1 last night on NBC Sports great coverage, looking forward to it all week.


Yea, it really was decent coverage. Great race too. I couldnt believe my eyes.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

bballr4567 said:


> Yea, it really was decent coverage. Great race too. I couldnt believe my eyes.


Strange, when I do my "Cycling" search, it doesn't show up...


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Strange, when I do my "Cycling" search, it doesn't show up...


Mine didnt show the stage 1 until two hours before it was scheduled to start. Just tune it to NBC Sports at 12 (midnight) EST to get it tonight.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, a "Cycling" season pass on the TiVo picked up all these for me too. I actually padded all the recordings by 30 minutes on the tail end, just to be sure.

GREAT leg yesterday.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

should be a pretty good race. they'll be holding back just a bit, i think. But it will be a good race.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

shownotfound said:


> Yeah, a "Cycling" season pass on the TiVo picked up all these for me too. I actually padded all the recordings by 30 minutes on the tail end, just to be sure.
> 
> GREAT leg yesterday.


Yes...watch out for Stanley's overtime Hockey and the "we need to dissect everything ad nauseam" _NHL live_ trailing segment along with the added _NHL 36_ fillers (at least for this eve).

**above statement made in compliance with the 1999 FCC "Its Not All About Me" sports viewing and entertainment act entitling others to find their sport of choice as important as mine as well as the subsequent 1999 INAAM addendum: "shut-up about your least popular US sport with the lowest viewing demographic as you'll never get prime time and we'll bump it without notice"**


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Exactly Don.

I know every stage is listed in our Comcast menu but hockey is an issue if using the dvr. Also, pay attention to the listing because it is not on the same time every night.

I wonder why 2 hours of coverage for stage 1 but only 1 hour for each of the remaining 7 stages?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Rokh On said:


> I wonder why 2 hours of coverage for stage 1 but only 1 hour for each of the remaining 7 stages?


[sidebar on] 
Rokh On, last night I finish stage one, and as I'm scanning forward on NBCSN to view future times, my wife hears me scream out suddenly "WTF...a half hour?!!" :blush2: Yes, I had a miss read of the channel guide times (thinking it was 2 hour first stage cut down to 1/2 hour remaining stages). I then found myself in a happier state thinking it was at "least" one hour. Moral (in my case I guess): View twice carefully before screaming and be thankful for what I get 
[sidebar off]

A wonderful stage 1...hopefully a precursor to equally entertaining stages that remain :thumbsup:


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yea, I dont get one hour of show either. Its on at some stupid time of the day so why not do 2 hours? Oh yea, NBC Sports really doesnt care too much.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bballr4567 said:


> Yea, I dont get one hour of show either. Its on at some stupid time of the day so why not do 2 hours? Oh yea, NBC Sports really doesnt care too much.


2 hours would interfere with bull riding and hockey replays. I just stream the Eurosport coverage live in the morning.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> 2 hours would interfere with bull riding and hockey replays. I just stream the Eurosport coverage live in the morning.


I'd be with you if I could DVR live streams. I used to have a program that could, but I can't find it anymore and I'm guessing it wasn't exactly legal either.


That was an outstanding stage in terms of the breakaway action. It looked like the GC 'contenders' were all waiting for the 'other guy' to shoot first. Now I'm wondering if we'll see any GC action before the ITT.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

shownotfound said:


> Yeah, a "Cycling" season pass on the TiVo picked up all these for me too. I actually padded all the recordings by 30 minutes on the tail end, just to be sure.
> 
> GREAT leg yesterday.


Seems I'll have to do this as we missed the end of stage one due to the hockey replay coverage.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Marc said:


> 2 hours would interfere with bull riding and hockey replays. I just stream the Eurosport coverage live in the morning.


How early in the morning do you have to get up?!? lol


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bballr4567 said:


> How early in the morning do you have to get up?!? lol


Live video starts at 0600 and is done usually by 0730, Central Time.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Marc said:


> Live video starts at 0600 and is done usually by 0730, Central Time.


Yea, I figured it out this morning. Woke up a tad too late.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am enjoying the race very much. I'm liking Veilleux. I hope he gets to ride the Tour.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

il sogno said:


> I am enjoying the race very much. I'm liking Veilleux. I hope he gets to ride the Tour.


Im assuming he will make the team now. It takes a lot of guts to pull off what he did. The peleton knew he was up there but let him ride it out. You could tell he was suffering but the guy did it. Really surprised me. 

Stage 3 was pretty good. Interesting road into the finish. ITT tomorrow is going to show who is really in shape.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like Contador needs to eat more steak.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

burgrat said:


> Looks like Contador needs to eat more steak.


I think it's just mind games at this point. Contador has stated he's riding this year just for the tour.


----------



## infraredz (May 17, 2013)

Anyone _try _to watch this on NBC Sports? Absolutely infuriating. Not only was their recap tonight for 35 minutes into when the coverage should have started, but then they just decided to not air the coverage at all instead of some hockey player's biography. WTF?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

infraredz said:


> Anyone _try _to watch this on NBC Sports? Absolutely infuriating. Not only was their recap tonight for 35 minutes into when the coverage should have started, but then they just decided to not air the coverage at all instead of some hockey player's biography. WTF?


Yep, and I don't see where there is a replay either.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

infraredz said:


> Anyone _try _to watch this on NBC Sports? Absolutely infuriating. Not only was their recap tonight for 35 minutes into when the coverage should have started, but then they just decided to not air the coverage at all instead of some hockey player's biography. WTF?


Yup! They even put in the ticker at 1140 CST that the ITT coverage would start the NHL coverage. WTF?


----------



## infraredz (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, same out here on the west coast. Now we get to watch some hockey player's biography instead, I'm happy for one.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

NBCsports is really showing how they are a second tier sports network. They screwed up F1 last week for me as well.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Its on now. Sucks that we had to wait an hour and 35 minutes after the hockey game was over. So stupid.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow. Team Sky is unreal this year. Just unreal.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Contador keeps shimming backwards every 3 seconds. It's seriously annoying watching him ride that TT bike. Froome on the other stays put on his saddle. Contador really needs to find a new saddle for his TT bike; I bet the constant shimming cost him several seconds. He's sponsored by Specialized, who have that new TT specific saddle, can't believe he hasn't tried it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bballr4567 said:


> Yup! They even put in the ticker at 1140 CST that the ITT coverage would start the NHL coverage. WTF?


Because US broadcasters don't care, and see their viewers as a captive audience they can force feed anything.... And they'll watch and keep paying for the channels because there's no other way. 

It has actually been pleasant on the streaming front. Watching Al-jazeera streams, there aren't even any advertising breaks. Of course, my activity is probably being sniffer by the alphabet soup agencies. But oh well.


----------



## vincemacmillan (Dec 1, 2009)

Powermeters are sucking the life out of watching racing for me. Kind of like getting all dressed up to go to the symphony and watching a metronome for two hours. They don't let chess masters consult a computer during a match, do they? Get rid of those things during racing fr [email protected]#%s sake.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

burgrat said:


> Looks like Contador needs to eat more steak.


Evidently the proper cuts are hard to find in France these days.


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

How many of you who make these Contador steak jokes think you're being the least bit clever, original, funny, or amusing? I'm all for humor. He tested positive and served a suspension. Lambaste him for all I care, but at least find something original to say when doing so. It's been over 2 years now; it's stale and tired. Rehashing the same "he must not have had his steak" joke has become the cycling forums equivalent of never moving on from high school reminiscing. Please go back to your clique and leave the valid race discussion to everyone else who's mature enough to participate.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Oopsie. My misteak.


----------



## DonMI6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Plenty of people have still got a beef with Alberto!


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

He sure did MOOOOve over when Porte flew past him.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bballr4567 said:


> He sure did MOOOOve over when Porte flew past him.


froome passed him, contador beat porte with 20 seconds. not that it would have made it funny in either case.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

den bakker said:


> froome passed him, contador beat porte with 20 seconds. not that it would have made it funny in either case.


On the ITT Porte passed Contador who was his two minute man.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bballr4567 said:


> On the ITT Porte passed Contador who was his two minute man.


true. 
I guess I had moved on a bit much to today


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

den bakker said:


> true.
> I guess I had moved on a bit much to today


Yea, today's stage was already ruined for me on accident.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

jlgoodin78 said:


> How many of you who make these Contador steak jokes think you're being the least bit clever, original, funny, or amusing? I'm all for humor. He tested positive and served a suspension. Lambaste him for all I care, but at least find something original to say when doing so. It's been over 2 years now; it's stale and tired. Rehashing the same "he must not have had his steak" joke has become the cycling forums equivalent of never moving on from high school reminiscing. Please go back to your clique and leave the valid race discussion to everyone else who's mature enough to participate.


Man you need to lighten up a bit. The guy got popped and came up with the most ridiculous excess possible. He deserves to be ridiculed a bit, along with any other pro that's been sanctioned. I'll work on something more original next time.
That said, I am a huge fan of Contador. He always wants to win and he animates a race more than any other top contender. I actually think we are seeing a human Contador and I hope he peaks for the Tour. One thing I know is that he will go down fighting. I think the coming Tour de France is not going to be as predictable the media seems to be making it out to be. As he showed today, he's going to fight. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

bballr4567 said:


> NBCsports is really showing how they are a second tier sports network. They screwed up F1 last week for me as well.


Yep, me too. I'm still pissed about that and then this crap.
I can sort of understand when the hockey playoffs cut into the not-popular cycling footage- but a personal bio?!? Now it just seems like they're shatting on us cycling fans.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

i'm not sure how to properly describe chris froome's style; just when you think "ok, he's done" he attacks. he did the same thing to contador in oman, i believe. it's great theater, and, whether intentional or not, it really animates the race.


----------



## eftz (Jun 17, 2012)

Welp, today's coverage (stage 5)which is going on right now on NBCsports started with 14.5km left... sigh


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Froome just, out of nowhere, opened a huge gap to Contador in the final meters today. The man loves the "pain". :mad5:


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah that was crazy, see the pain in Alberto's face.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

SFTifoso said:


> Froome just, out of nowhere, opened a huge gap to Contador in the final meters today. The man loves the "pain". :mad5:


I'm with you, he's almost too blatant about it, kinda like Basso in the Giro.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

This years' TdF might be interesting with this many explosive climbers. Rodriguez is in is he not?


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

r1lee said:


> Yeah that was crazy, see the pain in Alberto's face.


I'm not so sure it wasn't latent-pain from his poor TT results. That's gotta hurt the next day when on faZoome's 6 to the line


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> This years' TdF might be interesting with this many explosive climbers. Rodriguez is in is he not?


too bad for the explosive climbers most of the tour de france climbs are not that steep.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Froome letting Porte go towards the end of the stage when he knows his lead is not going to be threaten ... Kudos to him.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Funny, today Froome sort of paces Porte up the final climb then intentionally drops him with about 100 meters to go. Froome is a big talent, but may be the goofiest rider in the bunch.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

when talansky arrived and threatened second place, porte told froome to go ahead. it was only then that froome accelerated away.


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)

dnice said:


> when talansky arrived and threatened second place, porte told froome to go ahead. it was only then that froome accelerated away.


I doubt porte could have said anything the guy was on his limit. Froome just turned around saw Talansky and panicked, I think he thought he had distanced the field.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm confused. All I saw was a Sky train day after day with the rest of the field just trying to hang with the pace and fight for 3rd place.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Did you see Contador selflessly leading the train? 

Did you see American Matt Busche almost win a stage? I'm a fan of his after his work in the US championship.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> when talansky arrived and threatened second place, porte told froome to go ahead. it was only then that froome accelerated away.


I saw Talansky come up, but since he wasn't a factor in the overall, I figured Froome would stick with Porte. I could understand if it was for a stage win, but just seemed strange to see him unhitch from Porte over a second place for the stage.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

AdamM said:


> I saw Talansky come up, but since he wasn't a factor in the overall, I figured Froome would stick with Porte. I could understand if it was for a stage win, but just seemed strange to see him unhitch from Porte over a second place for the stage.


What he did makes sense to me. He and Porte would have finished 3rd and 4th. Instead they finished 2nd and 4th. Not a big difference in the scheme of things, but it is a better result. He obviously had the power in reserve to pull it off.


----------

